# iPhone, MacBook Air, Remote and AirPlay



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I am now using my new iPhone to control my iTunes library on the MacBook Air and can't wait to get an AirPlay speaker system for the bedroom. A very easy to use and elegant solution. Thank You Apple!

Mountain Lion appears to work well with Tim Burson's BitPerfect also.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

jackfish said:


> I am now using my new iPhone to control my iTunes library on the MacBook Air and can't wait to get an AirPlay speaker system for the bedroom. A very easy to use and elegant solution. Thank You Apple!
> 
> Mountain Lion appears to work well with Tim Burson's BitPerfect also.


Just use an airport express or apple tv to stream to your existing system for best results. Just remember, unless your receiver will send an Hdmi signal to zone 2 (if you need it) you'll need to go with the airport as it has analog outputs. I use mine this way and use my iPhone as the remote whether inside or out. Love it!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

My main system uses the MacBook Air as a music server. Previously, to control iTunes I had to get up out of my listening position to manipulate the MacBook Air. Now, I don't have to get up, as I control iTunes from my iPhone.

If I were to create new music systems (receiver, speakers, etc.) in other rooms I would opt for the AirPort Express. However, my place is small, I don't spend much time in the other rooms, and the music would most likely be for background. Hence, I'm looking for a relatively inexpensive AirPlay compatible speaker system like the Phillips AD7000W-37 Fidelio SoundAvia. I would be able to select on the iPhone the remote devices to play to from my iTunes library on the MacBook Air.


----------

